# Indian LOTAN pigeons



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello mates!
Just wanted to share this amazing native Indian breed which is also believed to be ancestor breed of many tumbler and roller breeds. Its Indian Lotan pigeons, come in three sub breeds.
•One comes in self white. They are nice flyers. They also come in other colors but very few.
•Second is KALMI lotan pigeons. They tumble when touched by a stick or wand. They come with and without muffs and usually occur in self whites. They are nice flyers. (Still bred)http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...HtR6gmKOjvFTZ2qlKiuSMhqjhp-x4A-m3j0dwnCkdcO1w

•Lotan pigeons(parent breed)-Its a medium sized bird with peak crest and muffed. It tumbles in the ground when slightly shaken,to stop it from tumbling,it must be caught and air must be blown into its mouth. This type is an average flyer.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eUxgTO_UpAU&desktop_uri=/watch?v=eUxgTO_UpAU#
This breed was banned by govt. This breed was deemed to be unfit for survival in the wild. Competing this breed is said to be inhumane and cruel as pigeons roll in the ground till they are exhausted if air is not blown in their mouths. And pigeons can hurt themselves in the process of rolling/tumbling in the ground...


(Does anyone has Kalmi lotans available in India?)


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Wow! I never knew this existed! IT is crazy! 

I guess I know why the Govt banded them. I am not sure if it is harming them or not. Seems natural to them I guess.

But to me it looks like it is some kind of psychological pressure that the pigeons brain fires when it gets shaken like that, which causes them to do the unusual tumble. 

I have to say, it does not look humane just b/c the bird needs someone to stop it from doing what it did. I understand that if the bird does that and stops whenever it likes to... but IMO when it needs a third person to stop its "crazy act"... sort of harmful... 

but, life continues...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yeah,its crazy yet amazing. Scientists tried to find the after effects of tumbling in the ground but pigeons showed Okay signs. Nothing broken or cramped only thing was dirt on the feathers.
Fanciers say tumbling occur naturally to this breed, indeed it is but NGO's and Govt are not ready to listen. I mean there are certain dangerous species of mammals which are being saved from extinction but dunno why anyone is not coming forward to save this one of kind pigeon breed. Its number are very low and prices very high. This breed is in India for centuries but now its on brink of extinction.
I had one Lotan hen. I would make her tumble on my bed or in a grassy lawn. She was just a pleasure to watch. By looking at her when tumbling in the ground,people would get amazed and thrilled. I had to let her go in lieu of ongoing controversy. It was my biggest mistake to swap her for a pair of homers. Wish I had her!!! Alas


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

we call them parlor rollers here in the US.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

the guy in The video is cruely harming the poor pigeon


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

That is very true... the pigeons do not seem to have any dangerous affects from doing that... I also understand your view point and how special this pigeon is to its owners...

But to be honest, if something needs someone (3rd party) to stop it from continuing or from death... I find that a bit harmful in the process. 

It ranges almost IMO similar to people cock Fighting (which is illegal). Both the person gives the bird a physical push into doing what the person likes for it to do... and at the end they might have to finish the actions by maybe physically stopping it. 

Though, racers do all force their birds to fly and also fanciers do all force their birds to have a certain show in their training and those trainers that train their birds to fly for hours.... 

I would love and heart this pigeon with all my pigeon love... the only thing that offends me is having to stop the pigeon from tumbling on the ground physically unlike others (racers, fanciers, competition) which their birds aim to come home and do the hardest but, if they want to stop... they will stop.... 

I assume I am taking a governmental approach or maybe not... it depends on each individual... I just do not want to have to force my pigeon into tumbling on the ground. Tumblers in the sky naturally will tumble without having to be forced to... but this... mmm... he forced the bird and had to substantially stop the bird with another force. 

I do not want to *hate* on your sport, perhaps it is just not one I find very pleasing. 

Still, the amazement of the movement is phenomenal.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

*Lotan*

Hi,

I dont understand how you differentiate the first type, 
I havent seen the Kalmi type, but only heard it and read about it.
Not heard of Gov banning lotan. But have seen Lotan rolling and ppl catch it after 10 or 15 rolls.. SO hows the lotans in Punjab, how any rolls do they perform
Diwa


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Diwaj, this was actually my motto behind posting the thread to bring some awareness... Do you understand the language spoken in the clip??? It was on the news that if anyone is found holding tumbling competition in the ground then he will be charged with cruelity and inhumane behaviour towards animals. Problem is that we have diverse locals.18 languages and numerous dialects are being spoken.
In Gujarat state where these pigeons were popular was under fire. U might know hundreds of people were not allowed to keep and train bears. All the tamed bears/monkeys were snatched from ownwers.. Do u know or not...?
The reason why u don't find lotan pigeons now is very much that...
The first type is more rollers. They fly good for 3 to 5 hours and tumble in the sky and roll for 15 mins or more standing at one spot in the air. They were easy falcon bait.

The pure bred lotans(third type) would roll more than 100 times in one go. Normally the roll 40 to 60 times and start to slow down because of exhaustion...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Diwaj,do u find lotans in ur locality?
News like this generally don't spread because it matters only to those whom are concerned. And there not many now in big cities who keep pigeons.
And every state has some own rules. May be that's why u didn't come to know...do some you tube u'll find some

Kalmi lotans tumble when touched by stick and stop on their own which is good.
I had a pair of kalmi. But I lost them way back to some disease. They were bought diseased. Since then I've been trying to get them but...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> we call them parlor rollers here in the US.


Wow!
Nice to know that this breed is thriving somewhere else in the world. Name really doesnt matter. I've seen many videos on utube after u told this. Thanx


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Doig,
I'm also not in favour of the sport that involves the 3rd type. But kalmi lotan (the 2nd type) stops on its own after tumbling. They need to be touched by a stick to make them tumble but they stop at their own after tumbling for 15 to 40 times,no third party required. So it is cool.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

kalmi lotan, i have heard about it, still now not seen any.

Lotan rolling in air, never heard of it.

I have seen lotans which roll in ground when shaken a bit. To stop rolling they pick it up and blow air. and they are pure whites, some have coloured lotans also

Diwa


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

My mentor had some lotans of the first type. Few of them were pure bred. They were trained to roll on sound of a word. They would stop flying and stand still at one place in the air and tumble. Pleasure to watch.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

I am just going based off the video and its information given. 

Other than that, I have nothing against these pigeons. 

Everyone has their own interesting mix into the breed. 

So yeh... its cool! : P


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi brocky bieber 

Please inform me, if you can source the Kalmi type or the one rolling in air.
Thanks

Diwa


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey Diwa...
Type kalmi lotan pigeons on google,you're gonna find info in PDF. And I've also seen them on OLX lately for sale.
I've been trying hard to buy these birds cuz I've seen them doing tumbling with my own eyes. After that controversy I didn't see these pigeons again. These breeds still exist but u'll find find them rarely.
See my question in the first post...
I have a PDF in which these pigeons are stated. I can e-mail u that


----------

